# post youre paint jobs



## Pete G (Jan 13, 2012)

Trying to figure out a good color scheme and would appretiate some pics. (Just for ideas) thanks


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 13, 2012)

Here is mine


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 13, 2012)

I used a gray color scheme, left aluminum on exterior of boat. Check pic in sig.


----------



## Pg94 (Jan 13, 2012)

That's a nice look I was thinking on doing the bottom of mine with a polished aluminum paint and the to a dark olive green but still not sure


----------



## sixgun86 (Jan 13, 2012)

Here a couple I did last year for better or worse. Fixing to paint a 1436 thsi weekend. Going for Navy digital.


----------



## arkansasnative (Jan 13, 2012)

Originally





Ford Blue Implement paint on the outside... matte aluminum spray paint on the inside




The Paint




crappy cell pic on her maiden voyage


----------



## Pete G (Jan 13, 2012)

Sixgun86 those stencils are pretty nice looking did you make those or buy them if you don't mind me asking


----------



## North GA Hillbilly (Jan 13, 2012)

arkansasnative said:


> Originally
> Ford Blue Implement paint on the outside... matte aluminum spray paint on the inside
> 
> 
> ...



That Ford blue is good lookin!

NGaHB


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 13, 2012)

My last Jon

Ford grey and something another white tractor implament paint. Tuff stuff


----------



## Ringo Steele (Jan 13, 2012)

Here's another in Ford blue with Khaki interior:


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Jan 14, 2012)

Before




After.......a whole lotta work!


----------



## Jdholmes (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow...that's insane. Good job.


----------



## BillG (Jan 14, 2012)

1979 Sylvan sportster


----------



## kkrueger (Jan 14, 2012)

Here is one I did last spring.


----------



## Pete G (Jan 14, 2012)

Thats pretty cool


----------



## Brine (Jan 14, 2012)

Close Up


----------



## sixgun86 (Jan 18, 2012)

Most recent


----------



## Ringo Steele (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey Sixgun, that must be Carribean camoflauge! 8)


----------



## sixgun86 (Jan 18, 2012)

Bay camo so those fountains don't see me coming to steal their bikini clad groupies.. thought of Brine


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Jan 19, 2012)

The day I brought it home...






Olive Drab Green...





Temporary Camo Pattern...


----------



## Pumping4Jane (Jan 19, 2012)

LOL...the boat with the "16" looks like Che Guevara chucking a molotov cocktail.


----------



## sixgun86 (Jan 19, 2012)

Pumping4Jane said:


> LOL...the boat with the "16" looks like Che Guevara chucking a molotov cocktail.



Rioter throwing a molotov, why? No reason. 16, length.


----------



## RatherBFishin (Jan 20, 2012)

Here's another one for you.


----------

